# Bontrager Race Lite VR bars



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

Earlier I posted a thread about not being comfortable on the drops and got a lot of good responses about core strength, flexibility and fit. I however, am beginning to think it's due in part to the shape of my Bontrager Race Lite VR bars. There is not enough flat surface area on the drops to accommodate my hands. My hands are either partially off the end of the bars or on the bend. I don’t have extra large hands and I believe the bars are the right width – if that has bearing. 

Anybody using the VR bars and has an opinion on them?
Anybody had the VR bars and switched?
What did you switch to?
I’m thinking about switching to the anatomical bars.
Any opinions on those?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I have used several kinds of bars and I like the VR's the best. Your hand is supposed to rest in the curve when your in the drops. I find it very comfortable and have large hands. If the curve doesn't go well with you hand shape or postions preference you could try a Ritchey anatomic bend or a Bontrager "flat top" bend (very similar to Ritchey's). I have used them and they were quite comfortable. I like the VR mostly because of the shape from the hoods to the top.


----------



## fillmore (Apr 2, 2005)

I took a new madone for a test ride with the VR's and had no trouble with them. My current bike has the classic round bend and I'd have to test the VR's again to see my preference. What I do know is that I do not like anatomic bars.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I like the VR bar 'cuz it is a shallow drop and provides adaquate comfort for my large hands. An ergonomic bar I also find comfortable (you know the one's with the flat section on the drops) but I think the VR has a smaller drop (for my old back) so I stick with them.


----------



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

My previous bike was a 5200 with the anatomic bars. When I got my new Madone last year it came with the VR bars, and they were the second thing to go after the saddle. It only took one ride around the parking lot to realize I didn't like them. When I placed my hands up in the curve I felt like my hands were cramped in there. I ended up with an easton carbon bar but like the bontrager nonVR bars just the same.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I have a new Madone 5.2 with the VR bars. I find them very comfortable riding either up on the hoods or in the drops. When you position your hands properly on the curve with your your middle and index fingers on the brake levers and last 2 fingers on the lowest part of the bar, its really a very firm and secure feeling. I think its just a matter of being in the drops more and gaining confidence. Once you are more confident in the drops, you will find them more comfortable.


----------

